# Where to buy big fitting jeans?



## Guest116 (25 Feb 2008)

It seems near impossible to buy a big fitting pair of jeans these days. I have been to about 10 different stores with no luck.

I need a 38 or 40 inch waist and long leg (I am 6ft 3). The problem is not really the getting the waistline sizes but more the upper legs\thighs. I just can't find anything that fits comfortably. They are usually way too tight on my legs.

I have tried Debenhams, M&S's and loads of local mens clothes shops.

Any ideas where I can get bigger jeans?


----------



## truthseeker (25 Feb 2008)

aristotle25 said:


> It seems near impossible to buy a big fitting pair of jeans these days. I have been to about 10 different stores with no luck.
> 
> I need a 38 or 40 inch waist and long leg (I am 6ft 3). The problem is not really the getting the waistline sizes but more the upper legs\thighs. I just can't find anything that fits comfortably. They are usually way too tight on my legs.
> 
> ...


 
Did you try Mr Big n Tall opposite The Goat pub?


----------



## John Rambo (25 Feb 2008)

That place is for much bigger people.Tommy Hilfiger jeans are your best bet...they've a store in Dundrum and others in town. Arnotts and other department stores do them too. Manhattan is the fit you want to go for. (I'm assuming it's Dublin as you mentioned Debenhams!)


----------



## ClubMan (25 Feb 2008)

Take a shopping trip to the _USA_?


----------



## truthseeker (25 Feb 2008)

John Rambo said:


> That place is for much bigger people.Tommy Hilfiger jeans are your best bet...they've a store in Dundrum and others in town. Arnotts and other department stores do them too. Manhattan is the fit you want to go for. (I'm assuming it's Dublin as you mentioned Debenhams!)


 
not so - they have a large range in a variety of sizes, an old boyfriend was the dimensions the OP described and he used it a lot.


----------



## John Rambo (25 Feb 2008)

If there's a dispute, do they send these guys around to sort you out? www.mrbigmenswear.com


----------



## DoctorEvil (25 Feb 2008)

I have used www.landsend.co.uk they have a wide variety of sizes and don't break the bank.


----------



## SNOWBALL (25 Feb 2008)

have you tried shopping online a trip to the usa might not suit your budget.


----------



## ney001 (25 Feb 2008)

aristotle25 said:


> It seems near impossible to buy a big fitting pair of jeans these days. I have been to about 10 different stores with no luck.
> 
> I need a 38 or 40 inch waist and long leg (I am 6ft 3). The problem is not really the getting the waistline sizes but more the upper legs\thighs. I just can't find anything that fits comfortably. They are usually way too tight on my legs.
> 
> ...





TK Maxx, usually have designer jeans in good range of sizes


----------



## cinders (25 Feb 2008)

Have you tried Diffney's?  OH  (6ft 4, about a 40 waist) got jeans there before Christmas & they're a good fit for him.  Think they were either Camel or Malboro jeans (not ciggies!!).


----------



## Guest116 (30 Mar 2008)

Eventually got some in Dunnes! Good quality and damn cheap.


----------



## leex (30 Mar 2008)

Have used these guys - http://www.jeans-online.pl

They are an official Levi's reseller - listed on official Levi website.


----------



## lorna (30 Mar 2008)

yeah, and a heck of a lot cheaper than going to the US !?
also, might mention that i got my Dad some navy canvass type (chinos i think is the right name) in Tesco back a while ago.  38 waist - 33 leg, were a good price and very nice quality actually.


----------



## stir crazy (31 Mar 2008)

You could try River Island jeans, the  big and tall shop opposite the LUAS stop in Dundrum or also a brand of jeans in Marks and Spencer called ' Blue harbour Stormwear Denim'. The Stormwear denim is made of stretchy denim so its ideal for big people.


----------

